# Durham Miners Gala Saturday July 11th 2015



## The Black Hand (May 16, 2015)

Well folks, it's being organised, posters ready. Does anybody want some?

For those who don't know, it's the biggest regular  annual labour movement event in the world I think, never mind the UK.

The coalfield communities and their allies put on a great show, a massive march, nearly 200 banners, bands, tents, beer, stage, fairground and lots more...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 17, 2015)

I remember going to this in the late 80s - a good day out.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (May 17, 2015)

I'm definitely going.


----------



## krink (May 17, 2015)

Cheers for the reminder! I'll be there with two of the kids unless  the weather is atrocious and then it will just be me!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jul 9, 2015)

This Saturday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2015)

Any reports from this year's gala anyone?  Pictures would be good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Any reports from this year's gala anyone?  Pictures would be good.


give them time, it's only been a month and the oils will only just have been daubed on canvas


----------



## AysaCloudsinger (Aug 12, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Any reports from this year's gala anyone?  Pictures would be good.


Got some on my old phone. Will try and dig them out. Was a cracking day. Beautiful weather and masses of people. Lot of support for jezza.


----------

